
Is Democracy Dying? - mudil
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/2018-04-16/democracy-dying
======
vedant
Will people never take Betteridge's law of headlines seriously?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

